# Long distance relationship problem



## Shumo (May 26, 2009)

Hello

I'm new in this forum but I would like to share my case and see if you can give me any advice. (Pardon my english, I'm from Central America  ) 

We have been together for almost a year now, we got married on june 2008 , My wife is from Los Angeles, CA and I live in central america . We started dating around feb 2007 , she came with her mom to do some stuff here ( she is from here too but lives in the US ) and thats when I met her, we fell in love at first sight, she only stayed for a week but it was perfect !! , she was about to get married there in the US to some guy , but after meeting me she canceled everything and left him, so we started a long distance relationship. 

We had our problems, specially for the distance, but we were able to resolve them, she used to come twice a year to visit and be with me , she stayed for a couple of weeks every time, and like before , all perfect. 
So we got married so I could go and live with her there in the US, ok , so far all good , last time she came was on xmas 08 , she stayed until the end of Jan so we could be together on new years eve. 
Then when she left , at the beginning all was ok , we talked like we used to ( a lot by phone ) , we had our little dates with the webcam almost everyday, we sent text messages just to tell each other everything we did during the day , all that helped us to build confidence and trust. 
She started to be very busy at College, with a lot of homeworks and presentations , so she started to loose all those details, I also didn't pay much attention to that until it was late , we had a couple of fights because of that , I told her to be more present and to take care of the relationship, that she shouldnt take it for granted and that she shouldnt leave me at the end of everything. 
At that point she agreed with me and tried to fix things but after a few weeks she started to do the same things again.
Last month she told me that she didnt feel the same anymore , that she knew that we weren't talking too much and that we didnt have the same details , but she was ok with it and didnt want to try and fix things because at the end we would be different, I tried to convince her that we could do it and that other people have bigger problems than this and they fix them, but she just didnt want to. I asked if there is someone else that she might be interested in , but she said no, and I believe her because I know she would tell me with no problems. 
We were like that for about month until last friday , that she told me to stop trying and that she really wanted to end this and a divorce , I told her to think about it and gave her time , I spoke with friends and family and they told me different things, to fight for her and the marriage and others to let her go. 
Today I sent her a message saying that I agreed with her and with the divorce, we spoke then for a while and she seemed a little upset and angry , but didnt back down, I dont know what to do, I spoke with the lawyer that has our case for my citizenship and she says that the papers are almost done, in a couple of months , I asked her if we could go thru that ( so I could by more time ) and she says she is going to speak with the lawyer and see if that can be done , but if not , she wants the divorce. 
Right now I´m not talking to her or sending her messages, but I dont know what to do , if give her more time and see what happens or keep trying and see if we could work it out. 

Thank you very much for reading this , and if you have any questions please ask, I know that some things might need clarification , again I excuse myself for my english.


----------



## Shumo (May 26, 2009)

Tonight I just couldn't handle myself and called her , she was at work , at the beginning she sounded cold and distant, we just talked for a few minutes and I told her that I felt her upset this morning , she told me that everything was ok and that she didn't want this to end with problems or with fights , I said that neither did I and thats why I called her. Then she told me again "I'm going to talk to the lawyer that has our case for your citizenship soon , ok?" , so I told her to not worry and to take her time. 
Then I just said , I miss you , and after a pause she said it too, but it felt a little pushed , I dont know if we still have a chance, I dont want to let her go, I love her very much and I miss her and how we were together. 

Hope you can provide any advise !


----------

